# Piece for Solo Violin



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

this was really an experiment that i think turned out well. my good friend alan, an excellent violin player, agreed to play and record a piece i wrote for him.

a short piece, reported to be very difficult which was not my intention. written at the piano. my first work to ever be played by a human being!

big thanks to Alan Chen for this fantastic and enlightening experience. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/alan-chen-1%2Fdaniel-zarb-cousin-piece-for-violin


----------

